# Member Shiho tests for Nikkyu



## stone_dragone (Mar 30, 2008)

congratulations go out to MT Member Shiho (my father in law) for an awesome nikkyu test this weekend!  He just keeps ramping up the expectations!  Great job, poppy!


----------



## Hawke (Mar 30, 2008)

artyon:

WOOT!

artyon:


----------



## morph4me (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations!!!
:highfive:


----------



## charyuop (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Yari (Apr 1, 2008)

Congratulations!

/Yari


----------

